# Questions about Hamster Heaven Metro cage by Savic?



## ashleighhhhh

Hi, 
I am from the United States, but i was wondering if you know of any online stores that sell the Hamster Heaven cage?
Here in the US there aren't many suitable cages for hamsters they are all way too small, so i would like this cage, is there anywhere online where i can get it sent here??


----------



## thedogsmother

Sorry ashleighhhhh, I tried to have a look but can only find stockists in the UK, it is a fantastic cage so I hope you manage to find some way of getting one sent out to you. Maybe you could try contacting Savic directly they may be able to help.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Thanks,
I have contacted their general sales manager and also sales contact for overseas countries. I hope they get back to me soon, I love this cage =)


----------



## Neza

The Hamster Heaven cage is an amazing set-up for a hamster, most definitely. A bit pricey though, I agree.


----------



## srhdufe

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hi,
> I am from the United States, but i was wondering if you know of any online stores that sell the Hamster Heaven cage?
> Here in the US there aren't many suitable cages for hamsters they are all way too small, so i would like this cage, is there anywhere online where i can get it sent here??


Pets at home sell it for £64.99.. They ship worldwide 

Its a brilliant cage... I have one and my ham loves it! 

http://www.petsathome.com/


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I have to agree it's a brilliant cage for a hamster and the stand for the Nero 2 guinea pig cage fits just nicely.


----------



## Neza

Nice set-up. Cute hammie.


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy said:


> Yes I have to agree it's a brilliant cage for a hamster and the stand for the Nero 2 guinea pig cage fits just nicely.


I agree...
I have one on a Nero 2 stand too...
I have a new freddy 2 rat cage which is also the same base and i want a stand for that but [email protected] dont stock them anymore 

I looked online and the cheapest i found one is for £49.99!! hmy:
[email protected] were onle £28!!! 

What a cutie


----------



## Jazzy

Hmm I've just been looking on the pets at home site and they have this stand now Flat Pack Stand for Cavie 80 Indoor Guinea Pig Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

I am wondering if your cage would fit on that one?

Just found a Nero 2 stand a bit cheaper but don't know what postage would be on it.

http://www.bitsforpets.com/product_info.php?products_id=3780


----------



## srhdufe

Jazzy said:


> Hmm I've just been looking on the pets at home site and they have this stand now Flat Pack Stand for Cavie 80 Indoor Guinea Pig Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> 
> I am wondering if your cage would fit on that one?
> 
> Just found a Nero 2 stand a bit cheaper but don't know what postage would be on it.
> 
> Indoor Rabbit Cages | Rabbit Cages | Cheap Rabbit Cages.


Thanks


----------



## lau02

soory to hijack this post but i just wondered where can i buy the ladders for these.


----------



## Jazzy

I think they come with the hamster heaven and the little green house thingy that you can buy separately. I don't think you can buy them separately.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

srhdufe said:


> Pets at home sell it for £64.99.. They ship worldwide
> 
> Its a brilliant cage... I have one and my ham loves it!
> 
> Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


I have just recieved e-mails from both Pets at Home and also Pascal Nichelson the general sales manager and also sales contact for overseas countries for Savic. Pets at Home said they have no plans for retail within the United States of America, and Savic said they don't ship to the US for 2 reasons "Most cages in US are knock-down, made in China and cheap and Our cage is a rigid construction, so bulky, and expensive in transport.", but within the next 2-3 years I am planning on visiting London, so i guess I will just have to put up with the US cages until then...


----------

